# Bored of my 55 Gallon Tanganyika Tank



## bradlgt21 (May 3, 2014)

I have a 55 gallon lake Tanganyika tank that I am just really bored of. It doesn't give me any enjoyment because I don't see any fish. They just hide in the rock and dart out during feeding time. It has 4 Synodontis Petricola, and 3 Calvus and that is it. I used to have a couple Juli. Regani but they tried to kill everything in the tank, one killed the other then the one kept trying to pick a fight with the big male calvus. I also had a Eretmodus Cyanostictus but I think he got bloat or something because he went down hill fast looked sick and died like next day even though all they were fed is NLS and spirila flakes. I also had a Chalinochromis Brichardi at one time but that didn't work out to well either.

I don't know if I should add some more Tanganyikan fish to my tank to fill it out but I don't want all the killing again. Part of me just wants to scrap the Tanganyikan biotype sell off the fish and go to a Malawi tank. I have a 50 gallon Saulosi tank that I love, there are about 4-5 males running around so its a awesome display of yellow and blue that is very active. I wish my 55 gallon was something to watch. I have both of these tanks in my basement where my office is where I work 3-4 days a week so I get a lot of viewing time for these tanks. That's why I really dislike the fact that I have one tank that just hides.

Any suggestions would really help. Also please keep it to rift lake fish, my water is super hard to the point where rift lake fish are the only ones to stay healthy in it.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You could easily add Tangs to your 55G and see fish. More calvus, a colony of shellies (or the synodontis, but not both) and a dozen non-jumbo cyps would work.

Or take a look at the 55G cookie cutters for mbuna...but really...if you just had 3 mbuna in the tank you would have the same problem.


----------

